# مقارنة بين pid & fuzzy



## Aisha** (13 مايو 2011)

اريد معرفة الفرق بين ال PID & FUZZY من ناحية Settling time, Rise time, 
steady state error & over shoot و ايهما افضل.


----------



## رياض نزار (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## رياض نزار (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا كثيرا


----------



## hahamada88 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## مجد درويش (12 أبريل 2012)

شكرا"""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## Amr Abo Salem (15 أبريل 2012)

بالنسبة للمقارنة بين ال Fuzzy وال classical PID من حيث ال settling time and rise time مفيش فارق ...............ليه ؟
لأن الاتنين هما عبارة طرق للوصول لل response المطلوب ................ تختلف من شخص لاخر فى اختيار الطريق .......... ولن لكل طريق مميزاته وعيبه


----------



## مجد درويش (7 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا""""""""""ط


----------



## youmsal (9 أغسطس 2012)

Fuzzy اكثر ذكاءا من ال PID ، اقتصادى فى الطاقة دقيق فى الوصول الى المطلوب سريع فى الآداء


----------

